# Was I wrong?



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

My mother in law has tried calling me twice...I guess she is wondering how the dr. appt. went... But I know if I tell her then the next time she talks to her son, she will tell him so he won't have to contact me about it. It's not his mommy's job to tell him about his unborn daughter or his wife's appointment. 

I seriously can't handle all of the stress of this anymore, and even though she is a sweet woman,I feel awful because I never ignore her calls, but I just can't talk to her today. Maybe I'll call her tomorrow.


I'll be surprised if he even calls to ask about the appt. And if he does I am going to ignore that too probably...since it will only be on his mother's request more than likely.



Such a mess, just wish this was all over.




(Speak of the freaking devil, he just tried to call as I typed...10 minutes after his mother...I didn't answer...Im tired of being at their beck and call all of the time. What do they think, that I can't be unavailable?)

This is the first time he has called/contacted me on his own(without my influence) in the past two months.



I feel so dirty, I never ignore them(including my stbxh, it took all I had to not answer him)...but I just need a break...and I knew he was only calling because of her.


Was I wrong?


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think you were wrong at all. Turn off your cell phone, unhook your phone and give yourself some 'me' time. You and your baby comes first. ((Hugs))


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, I just am always there, I guess. 


I do feel good about not answering HIS call though. I've never done that on purpose before...and he has been ignoring me all this time.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Tit for Tat, eh? Little Lady..?


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I guess.

But I have been a pushover  I guess I'm trying to detach myself a little bit. I've been desperate and needy.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww Dan, now you're makin' me feel bad.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh ,Do not be so..n No worries..

Be at it, perhaps being a little pricey can have them right at your steps,contrite,if not confused..


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't really know.


He called again and I answered.(Way to be strong, AI) He asked about my appointment, I was short and sweet(didn't really want to talk) and he even asked If I called his mom back...the stupid git...doesn't even care if I know he called because of his mother. 

I just told him I would let him go and excused myself quickly.


-_-



His attitude pissed me off though. He sounded all monotone and when he asked about my appt. he sounded almost like a child being forced to apologize to someone. Stupid. I just told him to pass the info on to his mother,


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> I don't really know.
> 
> 
> He called again and I answered.(Way to be strong, AI) He asked about my appointment, I was short and sweet(didn't really want to talk) and he even asked If I called his mom back...the stupid git...doesn't even care if I know he called because of his mother.
> ...


--he is surely the one, who made his mother call you,not by herself. he might have been embarrassed to call first.. 

as he called finally, ur replies were on the same line of action as you intended to convey INDIFFERENCE .its fine and may work..

I see you love him deeply, pining excruciatingly, for his care n l. 

and may be in an aftermath of realizations from his part,there can be some happily ever after..?perhaps asap.henceforth be of good cheer.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Well he hasn't called/contacted me at all since he left...and I've already tried to persuade him into reconciliation, even if it meant to stay separated for awhile to work on us...but he just wasn't very interested, said he was "too young" when he married me and he "didn't really know what he wanted" but he wasn't "feeling it"(meaning love for me).

His mom has called every week.

I really think she was the one who called him.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

a husband , a father would be , cannot be keeping himself from calling his wife, the mother would be of his and yours child .rt?? .


perhaps, it was he who wanted his mother to call u every week too.? why dont you think in this line aswell..?

he must be gentle enough at heart,though fickle minded...


now whatever he says could be a kind of dilemma he is in,for whatever reasons he is finding for alibis for his "decisions"..

and soon his fog would be cleared and things would be a second advent of faith,hope n love, till end of times n beyond..strength n courage.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the first time he called me to ask about my appointment. I've had 6 since he has left. Which is why I am suspicious, I guess.


I don't know, I question a man who can leave his 8 month pregnant wife and kick her out.


I hope he gets out of his fog, but, I don't know. I don't like getting my hopes up.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

We talked on the phone again just now and it got heated (the first time this has happened because,again, I am usually a pushover.

"why???"-me
"Why what"
"Why are you doing this? All of this?"-me
"..."
"Why?"-me
"Because I was unhappy?"
"Why?"-me
"Because I didn't love you"
"Why?"-me
"No reason I guess, damn it ,AI, we've already talked about this, I'm just going to get off the phone!"
"Dont you think that is a little selfish?!"-me
"Well yeah , Im just going to get off the phone now"
"Fine , **** you!, get off the phone"-me


I hung up.




SERIOUSLY. This is what I married and this is the first time I actually got mad at him and didn't cry or try to be nice.


Yeah it was wrong, yeah it was stupid, but I just needed to yell.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> We talked on the phone again just now and it got heated (the first time this has happened because,again, I am usually a pushover.
> 
> "why???"-me
> "Why what"
> ...


frustration makes u call n talk, and what u did was a natural reaction,venting out , beyond the tolerance n hurt..

Now, I may sound strange...yet let me tell you

There is a Meta-Cosmic Entity,for which ,nothing is impossible...cast your burdens on That..all things will work out for constructive outcomes..and there will be events along the way, till its done. be of good courage and of a mighty will..remember you are a would be mother. give rest to your self and be at solace.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Iv'e been pushed away and pushed away and pushed away...and I am just done.

I am filing tomorrow if I can.


----------

